# Would like to introduce myself :



## terri01p

Hello just found this forum and thought it would be a great resource for me and my family.
I look forward to being a part, thanks for having me. :10001:


----------



## l2l

Welcome terri I am sure you will love it around here!

Sit back and relax as we have a great bunch of folks here


----------



## kiteri

:welcome: Terri!!!!!

I am kiteri over on the Dis too. I put the link up to here. You will find this site to really help you transition away from the Disney lust until you get that next trip planned!!!! hehehehe

I love it here, and I suspect you will too!


----------



## mailfire99

Hi terri!! Glad to have you here. Gas prices are a bummer, but we will still do our fair share of camping :thumbup1:


----------



## haroldj

Hi Terri :welcome:

Do you generally do much camping through the year?


----------



## terri01p

kiteri said:


> :welcome: Terri!!!!!
> 
> I am kiteri over on the Dis too. I put the link up to here. You will find this site to really help you transition away from the Disney lust until you get that next trip planned!!!! hehehehe
> 
> I love it here, and I suspect you will too!


 
Hey, yea that's why I found this place, thanks for the link, loving it. :10001:

haroldj we usually camp about five times a year, probably will only be about three times this years due to the rising gas prices . We have some plans in the works for gatlinburg TN next month so that will be the start of the camping season for us.


----------



## roadhouse

Welcome a board Teri.:10220: I think you'll really enjoy this place.


----------



## ctfortner

Gatlinburg will be a great camping trip. We are talking about going out there this fall. Its about 6-7 hour drive from us, we are in west TN. Beautiful out there


----------



## terri01p

ctfortner said:


> Gatlinburg will be a great camping trip. We are talking about going out there this fall. Its about 6-7 hour drive from us, we are in west TN. Beautiful out there


 
We have never been camping there and it's only 3 1/2 hours from us so this should be a real treat for us and pretty affordable ( gas wise ). :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the site Terri. Lots of great people here with great stories and advice. I know what you mean about the gas prices. Wow! it's getting pretty bad here too.
Again, welcome


----------



## grace

*Warm Welcome to you Terri !*

What an adorable puppy avatar you have! I think he's sniffing at me.:rotflmao1:Welcome to the forum. This place is a very close knit family. We love to laugh and share pictures and stories from everywhere. I live in Virginia with my husband and my 5 girls. (One is in Atlanta now). We have my husband's family that lives in North Carolina. They live in Durham, Havelock, and Greensboro. We visited there 2 years ago. I took the girls to his family's for a week. That's the last time I was there. Welcome again.:welcome:


----------



## mikey

Just wanted to say hello, and welcome!


----------



## terri01p

grace said:


> What an adorable puppy avatar you have! I think he's sniffing at me.:rotflmao1:Welcome to the forum. This place is a very close knit family. We love to laugh and share pictures and stories from everywhere. I live in Virginia with my husband and my 5 girls. (One is in Atlanta now). We have my husband's family that lives in North Carolina. They live in Durham, Havelock, and Greensboro. We visited there 2 years ago. I took the girls to his family's for a week. That's the last time I was there. Welcome again.:welcome:


Ah, thanks for the warm welcome, that's Tucker my very playful doggie..hehe and I do mean playful.


----------



## cassiem

Hi Terri :10220:


----------



## happiestcamper

terri01p said:


> Ah, thanks for the warm welcome, that's Tucker my very playful doggie..hehe and I do mean playful.


Small world - that's Tucker on the left - my 8 year old son.

:welcome:


----------



## glfortner

Welcome to the site Terri! I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## terri01p

happiestcamper said:


> Small world - that's Tucker on the left - my 8 year old son.
> 
> :welcome:


 
Hehe this is closes to a son I will ever get, you gotta love the name !


----------



## bill0830

Welcome aboard Terri. Glad to have you here. We are also planning on trying to make the Gatlinburg trip. Maybe us and ct and gl fortner can plan a trip there at the same time. :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## terri01p

bill0830 said:


> Welcome aboard Terri. Glad to have you here. We are also planning on trying to make the Gatlinburg trip. Maybe us and ct and gl fortner can plan a trip there at the same time. :icon_smile_bbq:


 
Sounds great, I am so looking forward to winter being over, it seems like this winter has lasted forever. I always look forward to the winter months and whenever they are here half way though I'm really for winter to be over ...lol.


----------



## vernondozier

Hi Terri I'm new here as well but have lurked on the Disboards for a few years. Welcome!


----------



## terri01p

vernondozier said:


> Hi Terri I'm new here as well but have lurked on the Disboards for a few years. Welcome!


Hey, yea I've been on the disboard since 2002, and since I don't have any disney plans I'm just starting to get away from the fourm. It's really no fun unless you have an upcoming trip planned or have just come back, so welcome here, We can talk about all kinds of camping, you gotta love that !


----------



## vernondozier

terri01p said:


> Hey, yea I've been on the disboard since 2002, and since I don't have any disney plans I'm just starting to get away from the fourm. It's really no fun unless you have an upcoming trip planned or have just come back, so welcome here, We can talk about all kinds of camping, you gotta love that !


I heard that Terri, nice to meet you. I don't think we'll get back to the fort till the end of May. How about you guys?


----------



## terri01p

We had a vacation planned for 2009 but my dh job has been terrible this year so we canceled and now we don't have any plans for the future, we have been over 10 times so no real loss for us right now.


----------



## ctfortner

vernondozier said:


> I heard that Terri, nice to meet you. I don't think we'll get back to the fort till the end of May. How about you guys?


Welcome to the site vernon!


----------

